# Eastern States Pictures no guessing involved



## easyrider

No guessing involved. Lets see the Eastern States ! I always did and still do like John Lennon. In Central Park we found the Imagine dealio. There was some guy singing Imagine at the Imagine circle which was nice but not very imaginative, imo.



Bill


----------



## RNCollins

I spy a striped bass, the United Nations, and the Chrysler Building from the East River in Manhattan


----------



## jtp1947




----------



## hjtug

Marriott Vacation Club Pulse at Custom House, Boston


----------



## easyrider




----------



## JudyH

Atlantic City Boardwalk


----------



## JudyH




----------



## escanoe

Baltimore B&O Railroad Museum


----------



## easyrider

JudyH said:


> Atlantic City Boardwalk



Yup !

Bill


----------



## easyrider




----------



## Bunk




----------



## wackymother

Bunk said:


> View attachment 19906
> View attachment 19907


Alice and Balto in Central Park.


----------



## Bunk

Correct!


----------



## wackymother

easyrider said:


> View attachment 19904


This looks like Fredericksburg, Virginia, but it probably looks like a lot of places....


----------



## Bunk

Hint:  We visited in 2019.  Last month DW and I had occasion to turn to each other and say "We've been there"


----------



## easyrider

wackymother said:


> This looks like Fredericksburg, Virginia, but it probably looks like a lot of places....



Nope. This house is in Phily.

Bill


----------



## wackymother

Bunk said:


> View attachment 19971View attachment 19972
> 
> Hint:  We visited in 2019.  Last month DW and I had occasion to turn to each other and say "We've been there"


The Bronx Zoo, with their poor sick tigers.


----------



## Bunk

wackymother said:


> The Bronx Zoo, with their poor sick tigers.


Good guess but no.
Think further south


----------



## Bunk

easyrider said:


> Nope. This house is in Phily.
> 
> Bill


Of course.  Does it have to do with this:


----------



## wed100105

Bunk said:


> View attachment 19971View attachment 19972
> 
> Hint:  We visited in 2019.  Last month DW and I had occasion to turn to each other and say "We've been there"



I'm hoping you made sure to use sunscreen and not sardine oil!


----------



## Bunk

wed100105 said:


> I'm hoping you made sure to use sunscreen and not sardine oil!


 This is Carole Baskin's Big Cat Rescue in Tampa

She is the arch enemy of


----------



## wackymother

Ohhhhhhh. I haven't seen the show, although of course I've heard about it!


----------



## easyrider

Bunk said:


> Of course.  Does it have to do with this:
> View attachment 19977



Yup !!!


----------



## bluehende

This is Iconic for me.  Maybe not so much for those that do not spend a lot of time in the mountains.


----------



## JudyH

escanoe said:


> Baltimore B&O Railroad Museum



Yes. The boys loved it.


----------



## bbodb1

bluehende said:


> This is Iconic for me.  Maybe not so much for those that do not spend a lot of time in the mountains.


The Notch Road at Smugglers Notch?


----------



## Bunk

Three of my photos and one hint:


----------



## WVBaker

Bunk said:


> Three of my photos and one hint:
> 
> View attachment 20183View attachment 20184View attachment 20185View attachment 20186



Untermyer Park and Gardens NY


----------



## Bunk

WVBaker said:


> Untermyer Park and Gardens NY



Excellent
Are you from the lower Hudson Valley?


----------



## WVBaker

Bunk said:


> Excellent
> Are you from the lower Hudson Valley?



No, but in my best English accent, I'm sure John would have said, quite a lovely spot.


----------



## Bunk

Beatles light show.  Synchronized Beatles music with Empire State Building light show.  April, 2020





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=249321299450492
			




(Music starts in about 1 minute)


----------



## bluehende

This one is not as easy....I assume


----------



## Bunk

Photo of supermoon from last night.  Taken from Jersey City.


----------



## Bunk




----------



## Bunk

bluehende said:


> This one is not as easy....I assume



Bluehende:     Can you give us a hint about the waterfalls.


----------



## bluehende

Bunk said:


> Bluehende:     Can you give us a hint about the waterfalls.




Maryland points at it.


----------



## escanoe

Blackwater Falls in West Virginia?



bluehende said:


> This one is not as easy....I assume


----------



## bluehende

escanoe said:


> Blackwater Falls in West Virginia?



yep


----------



## escanoe

Very nice place. Had more water than that coming over it when I was there a few years ago. 



bluehende said:


> yep


----------



## escanoe

curious how long it takes someone to get this.


----------



## bluehende

Massanutten from around the skyline drive?


----------



## escanoe

Exactly 



bluehende said:


> Massanutten from around the skyline drive?


----------



## dmbrand

Lobster Chronicles


----------



## Bunk




----------



## queenofthehive

Hilton Head (Sea Pines) Harbour Town oak tree


----------



## Bunk

queenofthehive said:


> Hilton Head (Sea Pines) Harbour Town oak tree



Right state but wrong oak tree and wrong city


----------



## Bunk

dmbrand said:


> View attachment 20537
> Lobster Chronicles


Is this Acadia National Park in Maine.


----------



## dmbrand

Yes, the Isle au Haut portion of Acadia.


----------



## nerodog

easyrider said:


> Nope. This house is in Phily.
> 
> Bill


Betsy Ross house?


----------



## nerodog

WVBaker said:


> No, but in my best English accent, I'm sure John would have said, quite a lovely spot.


Sitting in an English  garden.....


----------



## Bunk

Hudson Valley:
Extra bonus is you can name the island


----------



## easyrider

nerodog said:


> Betsy Ross house?


Yes it is !!!

Bill


----------



## Bunk

Bunk said:


> View attachment 20573


This is Angel Oak on Johns Island (Charleston)


----------



## nerodog

WVBaker said:


> No, but in my best English accent, I'm sure John would have said, quite a lovely spot.


Sitting in an English  garden...


----------



## RNCollins

Bunk said:


> Hudson Valley:
> Extra bonus is you can name the island
> View attachment 23864
> View attachment 23866



1st Picture: Washington’s Headquarters in Newburgh, NY

2nd Picture: Bannerman Island / Castle in the Hudson River


----------



## Bunk

RNCollins said:


> 1st Picture: Washington’s Headquarters in Newburgh, NY
> 
> 2nd Picture: Bannerman Island / Castle in the Hudson River






Your bonus is another question:
What is this a picture of:


----------



## RNCollins

Bunk said:


> Your bonus is another question:
> What is this a picture of:
> View attachment 23883



This was when the American hostages returned from 444 days of imprisonment in Iran in 1981.

I was 10 years old at the time. They took the freed hostages to the United States Military Academy in West Point to be reunited with their families. I remember I wanted to skip school to watch the busses travel from the airport to West Point but I wasn’t allowed. We had yellow ribbons in our trees as reminders to get the hostages home.


----------



## pedro47

The Biltmore in Asheville , NC.#34


----------



## Bunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286074510488350720


----------



## billymach4

She's angry about COVID!


----------



## Bunk

One World Trade Center  July 22, 2020


----------



## missyrcrews

bluehende said:


> This is Iconic for me.  Maybe not so much for those that do not spend a lot of time in the mountains.


"MOM...are we gonna crash????"  How many times have I heard that going around that particular rock!


----------



## nerodog




----------



## nerodog

Southern NH lake....


----------



## missyrcrews

nerodog said:


> Southern NH lake....


Sunapee?


----------



## nerodog

missyrcrews said:


> Sunapee?


Nope...its a tough one..Spofford Lake!!!


----------



## WinniWoman

Bunk said:


> Excellent
> Are you from the lower Hudson Valley?


 

I was!


----------



## WinniWoman

bluehende said:


> This is Iconic for me.  Maybe not so much for those that do not spend a lot of time in the mountains.



Drive it every year several times including at night. Done several hikes from there also when younger.


----------



## nerodog

WinniWoman said:


> I was!


I'm originally  from Mass but have a friend that has a place on Spofford..love it !!


----------



## nerodog




----------



## Bunk

How many of you have used this as a landmark to meet family or friends


----------



## billymach4

Grand Central


----------



## nerodog

nerodog said:


> View attachment 23944


No guesses ??  Shelburne Falls, Bridge  of Flowers.


----------



## WinniWoman

nerodog said:


> No guesses ??  Shelburne Falls, Bridge  of Flowers.



I was going to say Bridge of Flowers but wasn't sure.


----------



## jme

*WHERE are we?????*
(I've mentioned it before on TUG, but it's our favorite place on earth, 
including any of our timeshare stays over 22 years.)
Holidays are extraordinary, but anytime is fantastic. We try to go every year, Nov or Dec. 








City in distance is a great city! Just about 10 minutes down the mountain. Fun shops & restaurants, great walking,
and a nice downtown park with entertainment. Sorry these pics were foggy in the background---
usually the gorgeous mountains are visible....and you wouldn't believe the sunsets over those mountains.


----------



## missyrcrews

@jme:  I don't know where you are, but that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## nerodog

I'm gonna guess...somewhere outside of Asheville  NC ?


----------



## Bunk

I think we drove there last October to check it out.  Is it Omni Grove Inn


----------



## Miss Marty

jme said:


> *WHERE are we?????*
> (I've mentioned it before on TUG, but it's our favorite place on earth,
> including any of our timeshare stays over 22 years.)
> Holidays are extraordinary, but anytime is fantastic. We try to go every year, Nov or Dec.
> 
> View attachment 24173
> 
> 
> City in distance is a great city! Just about 10 minutes down the mountain. Fun shops & restaurants, great walking, and a nice downtown park with entertainment. Sorry these pics were foggy in the background---usually the gorgeous mountains are visible....and you wouldn't believe the sunsets over those mountains.




The Omni Grove Park Inn sits on 150 acres about 2,000 feet above sea level ,
with breathtaking views of the Blue Ridge Mountains of western North Carolina. Located just a few minutes from the  Historic Biltmore Estate in Asheville NC 
Envision yourself at this historic resort - View a  Brief History of Grove Park Inn..


----------



## jme

More pics....(continued)
I love doing these, AND Eastern BBS is often too slow, so I'm hoping to help it along.
GREAT topic, btw, and there are so many awesome places in the EAST!!!!

and yes, it's a big fireplace.  One of these at each end of "The Great Hall"




Finally a pic of the mountains..








Author F. Scott Fitzgerald's favorite room.....he would watch the young ladies as they arrived in their carriages 
or automobiles below, take the interesting ones a copy of one of his books, and go from there....




How we used it instead..


----------



## Glynda

Bunk said:


> This is Angel Oak on Johns Island (Charleston)



We go out there often. What you see of the Angel Oak is just half of the tree limbs! One side was badly damaged by a storm years ago and trimmed. Some have also been taken down over the years due to disease. Took these last week:


----------



## Glynda

jme said:


> *WHERE are we?????*
> (I've mentioned it before on TUG, but it's our favorite place on earth,
> including any of our timeshare stays over 22 years.)
> Holidays are extraordinary, but anytime is fantastic. We try to go every year, Nov or Dec.
> 
> View attachment 24173
> View attachment 24174
> 
> City in distance is a great city! Just about 10 minutes down the mountain. Fun shops & restaurants, great walking,
> and a nice downtown park with entertainment. Sorry these pics were foggy in the background---
> usually the gorgeous mountains are visible....and you wouldn't believe the sunsets over those mountains.
> View attachment 24181
> View attachment 24182
> View attachment 24192
> View attachment 24219
> View attachment 24220
> View attachment 24221
> View attachment 24217
> View attachment 24194



Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC, of course! Our favorite too!


----------



## nerodog

nerodog said:


> I'm gonna guess...somewhere outside of Asheville  NC ?


Yippee!! I was close.... beautiful   stone...added to my dream list post COVID


----------



## Glynda

Low tide at Rock Harbor, Orleans, Cape Cod. The tree marked channel into the marina! 




Same channel into marina from the rocks on the right of the first photo:


----------



## nerodog

Glynda said:


> Low tide at Rock Harbor, Orleans, Cape Cod. The tree marked channel into the marina!
> View attachment 24246
> 
> Same channel into marina from the rocks on the right of the first photo:View attachment 24247


Gorgeous...


----------



## jme

OK, here are TWO amazing back-to-back "EASTERN" destinations we visited this past October in 2 different states. 
All I can say for each is BRILLIANT!  
Where were we?

*1. First 4 nights









*






*Might as well be a little town out of a Hallmark movie*







...........................................................................................................................................................

*2. Second 4 nights








*

This next photo below is NOT enhanced in any way. This amazing sunlight phenomenon over the mountains 
lasted only 4 minutes each evening, and at east 100 people gathered on the Veranda to watch it, and mouths WERE open.  
It started out a pumpkin Orange, and changed to Pink-Purple.....one of the prettiest things we've ever witnessed.


----------



## WinniWoman

jme said:


> OK, here are TWO amazing back-to-back "EASTERN" destinations we visited this past October in 2 different states.
> All I can say for each is BRILLIANT!
> Where were we?
> 
> *1. First 4 nights
> View attachment 24257
> 
> View attachment 24258
> View attachment 24259*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24263
> 
> *Might as well be a little town out of a Hallmark movie*
> View attachment 24265
> View attachment 24267
> 
> ...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *2. Second 4 nights
> View attachment 24250
> View attachment 24251
> View attachment 24252*
> 
> This next photo below is NOT enhanced in any way. This amazing sunlight phenomenon over the mountains
> lasted only 4 minutes each evening, and at east 100 people gathered on the Veranda to watch it, and mouths WERE open.
> It started out a pumpkin Orange, and changed to Pink-Purple.....one of the prettiest things we've ever witnessed.
> 
> View attachment 24253



I am not sure about the first but the second is the OMNI Mt Washington Hotel in the White Mountains of New  Hampshire.


----------



## silentg

Is the first one in upstate NY?


----------



## missyrcrews

Alpenglow.  Happens at Smuggs sometimes, too.  Gorgeous photos!


----------



## nerodog

jme said:


> OK, here are TWO amazing back-to-back "EASTERN" destinations we visited this past October in 2 different states.
> All I can say for each is BRILLIANT!
> Where were we?
> 
> *1. First 4 nights
> View attachment 24257
> 
> View attachment 24258
> View attachment 24259*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24263
> 
> *Might as well be a little town out of a Hallmark movie*
> View attachment 24265
> View attachment 24267
> 
> ...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *2. Second 4 nights
> View attachment 24250
> View attachment 24251
> View attachment 24252*
> 
> This next photo below is NOT enhanced in any way. This amazing sunlight phenomenon over the mountains
> lasted only 4 minutes each evening, and at east 100 people gathered on the Veranda to watch it, and mouths WERE open.
> It started out a pumpkin Orange, and changed to Pink-Purple.....one of the prettiest things we've ever witnessed.
> 
> View attachment 24253


Is the first one the Woodstock Inn ??


----------



## nerodog

jme said:


> OK, here are TWO amazing back-to-back "EASTERN" destinations we visited this past October in 2 different states.
> All I can say for each is BRILLIANT!
> Where were we?
> 
> *1. First 4 nights
> View attachment 24257
> 
> View attachment 24258
> View attachment 24259*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24263
> 
> *Might as well be a little town out of a Hallmark movie*
> View attachment 24265
> View attachment 24267
> 
> ...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *2. Second 4 nights
> View attachment 24250
> View attachment 24251
> View attachment 24252*
> 
> This next photo below is NOT enhanced in any way. This amazing sunlight phenomenon over the mountains
> lasted only 4 minutes each evening, and at east 100 people gathered on the Veranda to watch it, and mouths WERE open.
> It started out a pumpkin Orange, and changed to Pink-Purple.....one of the prettiest things we've ever witnessed.
> 
> View attachment 24253


Oh the second one is up in NH...Hotel Mount Washington...lovely pix  and place !!!


----------



## nerodog

jme said:


> OK, here are TWO amazing back-to-back "EASTERN" destinations we visited this past October in 2 different states.
> All I can say for each is BRILLIANT!
> Where were we?
> 
> *1. First 4 nights
> View attachment 24257
> 
> View attachment 24258
> View attachment 24259*
> 
> 
> View attachment 24263
> 
> *Might as well be a little town out of a Hallmark movie*
> View attachment 24265
> View attachment 24267
> 
> ...........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *2. Second 4 nights
> View attachment 24250
> View attachment 24251
> View attachment 24252*
> 
> This next photo below is NOT enhanced in any way. This amazing sunlight phenomenon over the mountains
> lasted only 4 minutes each evening, and at east 100 people gathered on the Veranda to watch it, and mouths WERE open.
> It started out a pumpkin Orange, and changed to Pink-Purple.....one of the prettiest things we've ever witnessed.
> 
> View attachment 24253


If the first is Woodstock and I think it is , a super quintessential  New England  town. Love it !!!


----------



## jme

nerodog said:


> Is the first one the *Woodstock Inn* ??



YES, it is the Woodstock Inn, and YES to WinniWoman  on the second one too (Mt Washington Resort Hotel).
We fell in love with the Woodstock Inn...small but not too small......and the town was perfect.
Woodstock VT is absolutely THE quintessential New England town, especially in the Fall. As I mentioned in the initial post,
it's right out of a Hallmark movie....simply wonderful.
Really a beautiful, cozy, relaxing place, one of our most memorable stays anywhere, and we certainly plan on going back
if the pandemic goes away. My wife cannot stop talking about how much she loved it.
And an extra bonus too----we had bookend short stays in our beloved Boston, where we rented our car for the glorious drives
to Vermont & New Hampshire.  We did do the Kancamagus Scenic Byway on the way to NH, and it was perfect in all its glory!


			kancamagus scenic byway - Google Search
		


And Mt. Washington Resort was also wonderful.... it was a huge grand hotel, a much different experience.
I had been there when a teenager with my family, and remembered it well....it was lovely too, such a gorgeous setting.
We walked daily down the stream behind the hotel, and around the perimeter of the golf course.....so wonderful.

I highly recommend October for a visit to either place. The foliage was peaking at both spots....I've never seen such brilliant colors
and such amazing temperatures for being outdoors.
There's nothing like Vermont and New Hampshire in the Fall!!!


----------



## Bunk

jme said:


> it's right out of a Hallmark movie....simply wonderful.



JME:  The irony is that most of the Hallmark movies that are supposed to take place are filmed in Vancouver (province)

_Last Vermont Christmas _was filmed in a Hallmark movie set outside Woodstock, N.Y.









						Faux Business: Hallmark Loves Vermont but Shoots Its Christmas Films Elsewhere
					

When the Hallmark Channel movie Entertaining Christmas premiered on Saturday, it brought millions of viewers to Cedar Falls, Vt. They watched a reluctant heiress to...




					www.sevendaysvt.com


----------



## jme

Bunk said:


> JME:  The irony is that most of the Hallmark movies that are supposed to take place are filmed in Vancouver (province)
> 
> _Last Vermont Christmas _was filmed in a Hallmark movie set outside Woodstock, N.Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faux Business: Hallmark Loves Vermont but Shoots Its Christmas Films Elsewhere
> 
> 
> When the Hallmark Channel movie Entertaining Christmas premiered on Saturday, it brought millions of viewers to Cedar Falls, Vt. They watched a reluctant heiress to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sevendaysvt.com



Yes, very ironic, eh......I was shocked to learn that recently too. After visiting Woodstock, I looked up the Hallmark movies' filming sites 
out of curiosity. 
Regardless, I'll be revisiting Woodstock VT and not Canada, no offense to my Maple Leaf friends 
(we've only had the pleasure of visiting Victoria, a beautiful place!). Thanks much for the anecdotal info.


----------



## nerodog

jme said:


> YES, it is the Woodstock Inn, and YES to WinniWoman  on the second one too (Mt Washington Resort Hotel).
> We fell in love with the Woodstock Inn...small but not too small......and the town was perfect.
> Woodstock VT is absolutely THE quintessential New England town, especially in the Fall. As I mentioned in the initial post,
> it's right out of a Hallmark movie....simply wonderful.
> Really a beautiful, cozy, relaxing place, one of our most memorable stays anywhere, and we certainly plan on going back
> if the pandemic goes away. My wife cannot stop talking about how much she loved it.
> And an extra bonus too----we had bookend short stays in our beloved Boston, where we rented our car for the glorious drives
> to Vermont & New Hampshire.  We did do the Kancamagus Scenic Byway on the way to NH, and it was perfect in all its glory!
> 
> 
> kancamagus scenic byway - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> And Mt. Washington Resort was also wonderful.... it was a huge grand hotel, a much different experience.
> I had been there when a teenager with my family, and remembered it well....it was lovely too, such a gorgeous setting.
> We walked daily down the stream behind the hotel, and around the perimeter of the golf course.....so wonderful.
> 
> I highly recommend October for a visit to either place. The foliage was peaking at both spots....I've never seen such brilliant colors
> and such amazing temperatures for being outdoors.
> There's nothing like Vermont and New Hampshire in the Fall!!!


----------



## nerodog

Here is a print of old Woodstock  in the winter. It's a typical  New England  town  and I k ow winters can be harsh but..its magical  and in the past nice sleigh rides. It's one of my faves too. Quechee area  too. Sounds like you had s super stay..I've only been to lunch  there. We had stayed in a cute B and B. Also My Washington  has gorgeous  views.  We always enjoyed going around Bretton Woods for cross country  skiing. Thank you for sharing such pretty photos. I'm becoming  homesick!

My Woodstock print made it to Portugal!!!


----------



## nerodog

nerodog said:


> If the first is Woodstock and I think it is , a super quintessential  New England  town. Love it !!!


I'm a true New Englander....


----------



## jme

nerodog said:


> I'm a true New Englander....



I can tell!
Being from Georgia, we never visited NE together (me only as teen) so it was always on our bucket list...we finally got to experience
our Fall NE trip across VT & NH. It couldn't have been better, and we loved both places.
We have been to Boston 6 times out of the last 8 years, and we adore it...... either Oct for foliage or Dec before Christmas, both amazing.
Took a few out-trips several times to countryside of Mass and to several towns, like Lexington & Concord, also in October....awesome!
And another great day trip to the Maine coast, particularly Ogunquit. It's all spectacular.

ADDENDUM, per your latest post after this one:
We also did a bus tour out of Boston to Newport RI....a wonderful day.
Saw the mansions and walked around Newport---so beautiful. The accompanying history lesson was great.
I want to make a special trip back to Newport, and a few other towns in RI, like Providence.

If you make it back South, besides Savannah, also include Charleston...it's an amazing city, larger than Savannah (ie, historic districts),
and full of history and charm, far more than you might know....and far more beautiful, imho, so much to see and do, and to enjoy too.
Because of that, we bought 2 timeshare weeks at Church Street Inn in Charleston's historic district...we now split them and go 4 times a year.


----------



## nerodog

jme said:


> I can tell!
> Being from Georgia, we never visited NE together (me only as teen) so it was always on our bucket list...we finally got to experience
> our Fall NE trip across VT & NH. It couldn't have been better, and we loved both places.
> We have been to Boston 6 times out of the last 8 years, and we adore it...... either Oct for foliage or Dec before Christmas, both amazing.
> Took a few out-trips several times to countryside of Mass and to several towns, like Lexington & Concord, also in October....awesome!
> And another great day trip to the Maine coast, particularly Ogunquit. It's all spectacular.


What's nice is the distances are not too great to see alot. You've covered  some beautiful  spots.  I am originally  from western Ma and spent lots of time in Vt  and NH.  RI coast and Mass Cape  are worthy  of a visit  too. Georgia has  Savannah which we always enjoyed as well as all those Vidalia onions ...yumm.


----------



## Bunk

sorry deleted


----------



## Bunk

jme said:


> If you make it back South, besides Savannah, also include Charleston...it's an amazing city, larger than Savannah (ie, historic districts),
> and full of history and charm, far more than you might know....and far more beautiful, imho, so much to see and do, and to enjoy too.
> Because of that, we bought 2 timeshare weeks at Church Street Inn in tCharleston's historic district...we now split them and go 4 times a year.



We had the privilege of spending time in Charleston at least twice a year while our daughter went to College of Charleston for undergraduate and graduate school.  It's a great city.  We would stay at Lodge Alley Inn on Bay Street.  Very happy with the Inn and the great location.  We were planning on visiting friends there this summer, but cancelled because there covid problem got much worse after ours in NY got much better.  

It's a shame about the damage done during the "peaceful protests" a/k/a riots.  It's even sadder because we have such happy memories about the restaurants and locations that were vandalized.


----------



## nerodog

Bunk said:


> We had the privilege of spending time in Charleston at least twice a year while our daughter went to College of Charleston for undergraduate and graduate school.  It's a great city.  We would stay at Lodge Alley Inn on Bay Street.  Very happy with the Inn and the great location.  We were planning on visiting friends there this summer, but cancelled because there covid problem got much worse after ours in NY got much better.
> 
> It's a shame about the damage done during the "peaceful protests" a/k/a riots.  It's even sadder because we have such happy memories about the restaurants and locations that were vandalized.


Charleston is a wonderful  historic  city. I really enjoyed my time visiting from either HHI or MyrtleB


----------



## Glynda

Bunk said:


> We had the privilege of spending time in Charleston at least twice a year while our daughter went to College of Charleston for undergraduate and graduate school.  It's a great city.  We would stay at Lodge Alley Inn on Bay Street.  Very happy with the Inn and the great location.  We were planning on visiting friends there this summer, but cancelled because there covid problem got much worse after ours in NY got much better.
> 
> It's a shame about the damage done during the "peaceful protests" a/k/a riots.  It's even sadder because we have such happy memories about the restaurants and locations that were vandalized.



Yesterday there was a report from the food editor of the Post & Courier newspaper that since COVID 75 restaurants in the CHS area have closed....some permanently and others for various periods of time. All due to positive testing of staff and employees.


----------



## Bunk

Glynda said:


> Yesterday there was a report from the food editor of the Post & Courier newspaper that since COVID 75 restaurants in the CHS area have closed....some permanently and others for various periods of time. All due to positive testing of staff and employees.



Does anyone know how this came about.  Is Charleston or South Carolina requiring that restaurant employees be tested for Covid.  If so how often.  Are they requiring that the restaurants be closed if an employee tests positive for Covid?


----------



## Glynda

Bunk said:


> Does anyone know how this came about.  Is Charleston or South Carolina requiring that restaurant employees be tested for Covid.  If so how often.  Are they requiring that the restaurants be closed if an employee tests positive for Covid?



No, SC restaurants employees are not mandated by government to be tested. Restaurants are not required to disclose positive testing. They have never been required to close due to a positive test. There_ are_ suggested guidelines and recently, if a restaurant agrees to follow them, they receive a sticker/sign to put on their door or windows.

Our food editor took it upon herself to report positive restaurant employee testing (no individual names or position given) and closings, whether to clean for a day or in some cases to remain closed longer, perhaps permanently. Our mayor only mandated masks as we became a red state, CHS a hot spot, and downtown the epicenter. Now they are mandated for everyone except those who have a medical reason not to wear one. They are to be worn in all public buildings and on the streets when one can not maintain social distancing. One must enter a restaurant masked and only take it off while eating and drinking

It came about because we re-opened too soon and many did not maintain social distancing or wear masks. Our governor has been very adamant against ordering shut-downs and mask wearing. Our mayor, on the other hand, did close us down from April to mid-late May. Charleston was a ghost town and numbers remained low.

Very early in, the mayor allowed restaurant take-outs. Mid to late-May he opened shops, hotels and outside dining. Many chose to stay closed and some still are. Three days after he opened outside dining, he opened inside dining. Way too soon, IMO. At that time masks were suggested but not required. Few wore them.

The beaches around us closed and re-opened several times throughout as beachgoers would not follow the regulations of no sitting, no umbrellas or ice chests and social distancing. By Memorial Day Charleston was full of tourists and protestors. Carriage, boat, and walking tours were back in business. Then museums and other tourist attractions opened. Then the mask mandate as I mentioned above.  I still see few worn outside on our very narrow sidewalks and few people move over for others. IMO, it was all *too little, too late.*


----------



## Bunk

Glynda:  Thank you for taking the time to write such a detailed response


----------



## Bunk

Manhattanhenge occurs twice a year when the setting Sun aligns  with the Manhattan street grid.  This picture is from Tudor City
(Photo courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


----------



## Bunk

Name each Bridge:
(Photo courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


----------



## Bunk

What State is she in?
Magnificent Photo taken from helicopter
( courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


----------



## Bunk

( courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


----------



## Bunk

Magnificent Photo taken from helicopter
( courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


----------



## Bunk

What is this building and the white structure that is around 9:00




agnificent Photo taken from helicopter
( courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


----------



## Glynda

Where did I take this on a very foggy day?


----------



## WinniWoman

Glynda said:


> Where did I take this on a very foggy day?
> 
> View attachment 24373
> [/QUOTE
> 
> West Point?


----------



## Glynda

View attachment 24383
YES!  It was the first time we’d seen the Hudson River beyond NYC. My mother has a military ID so we were able to get on the campus. After I rolled down the car window, and later got out in the fog, I started coughing and coughing. It was new to me and kind of scary.


----------



## Bunk

WinniWoman said:


> West Point?


----------



## RX8

Bunk said:


> Name each Bridge:
> (Photo courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)
> 
> View attachment 24357
> 
> View attachment 24358




 Brooklyn and George Washington bridges.


----------



## Bunk

RX8 said:


> Brooklyn and George Washington bridges.



One is correct and one is incorrect


----------



## RX8

Bunk said:


> One is correct and one is incorrect



Ok, another try. Brooklyn and Manhattan bridges.


----------



## dayooper

Speaking of bridges, here’s an easy one.


----------



## Bunk

RX8 said:


> Ok, another try. Brooklyn and Manhattan bridges.



The Brooklyn Bridge is the photo in the sunshine.   
The Manhattan Bridge is the other photo


----------



## Bunk

dayooper said:


> Speaking of bridges, here’s an easy one. View attachment 24409


Isn't that the Mackinac Bridge that connects the Upper Peninsula to the lower part of Michigan


----------



## jme

If you're ever wanting to spend an enchanting "special" weekend in Savannah, Georgia, maybe an anniversary (by itself)
*or*
in conjunction with spending a week at Hilton Head (or somewhere else while touring the southeast), check this out.
We were there a couple of years ago, and it was amazing.
A true WOW experience and a lingering wonderful memory.

On a side note, while I'm at it,  THE  3 places to visit in the southeast are:
Asheville NC, (Omni Grove Park Inn).....and also see Biltmore House & Estate.
Charleston SC, (anywhere in historic district, but I recommend Belmond Charleston Place).
Savannah GA. Bohemian Hotel- both a Kessler & Autograph Collection hotel.

(For brevity's sake, I'll go ahead and give photos, the answer to where it is, and then more links.)

Turn sideways to view:









Answer:
It's the Bohemian Hotel in Savannah, Georgia, and it's on the Savannah River.

(*Bohemian Hotel* Savannah is both a Marriott Autograph Collection & Kessler Collection hotel.)

Hotel website (from Marriott's Autograph Collection site):





						Savannah Riverfront Hotels | The Bohemian Hotel Savannah Riverfront, Autograph
					

Stay on the Savannah Riverfront at The Bohemian Hotel Savannah Riverfront, Autograph Collection. Experience our boutique hotel and discover all the Savannah Historic District has to offer, including shops, restaurants, and vibrant nightlife.




					www.marriott.com
				




Hotel website (from the Kessler Collection website)





						Home
					

Follow the ebb and flow of the riverfront into this boutique hotel in Savannah. The vintage maritime charm will seduce your curiosity as you wind through the hallways, unearthing stories from centuries past.




					www.kesslercollection.com
				




Must-see short video:





						Property Tour
					

Peek around the corner. Take a tour with Richard Kessler as he reveals some of the stories behind the hotel, restaurant, experiences and art.




					www.kesslercollection.com
				




ENJOY Savannah!!!
There are less expensive places to stay, of course, but these are for the special trips, or weekend stays.......whatever.


----------



## SueDonJ

Bunk said:


> What is this building and the white structure that is around 9:00
> 
> View attachment 24362
> agnificent Photo taken from helicopter
> ( courtesy of Lee Burns and The Hudson Valley in pictures)


Is that the Freedom Tower and 9/11 Museum at Ground Zero?


----------



## Bunk

SueDonJ said:


> Is that the Freedom Tower and 9/11 Museum at Ground Zero?



Yes as to Freedom Tower (one World Trade Center)
The white building  at 9 o'clock is the oculus.
That contains the PATH trains to NJ and the subways.
It is also a shopping mall.

Attached photos are  oculus at street level, One World Trade Center at street level, pools,  and the 9/11 Museum


----------



## SueDonJ

Bunk said:


> Yes as to Freedom Tower (one World Trade Center)
> The white building  at 9 o'clock is the oculus.
> That contains the PATH trains to NJ and the subways.
> It is also a shopping mall.
> 
> Attached photos are  oculus at street level, One World Trade Center at street level, pools,  and the 9/11 Museum



Beautiful photos, Bunk. I was there for the first time last fall (feels like a lifetime ago now!) and didn't have enough time to go into the museum so it's definitely on my list to go back. I was really struck by the new growth in the surrounding gardens, and the white roses placed in the names of victims to commemorate their birthdays stopped me cold.


----------



## Bunk

SueDonJ said:


> Beautiful photos, Bunk. I was there for the first time last fall (feels like a lifetime ago now!) and didn't have enough time to go into the museum so it's definitely on my list to go back. I was really struck by the new growth in the surrounding gardens, and the white roses placed in the names of victims to commemorate their birthdays stopped me cold.




Thanks Sue:  

What are the things that are hanging from a line above the sphere.

The museum is well worth visiting.  It's emotionally draining, especially when you learn personal details about the victims and their families.


----------



## SueDonJ

Bunk said:


> Thanks Sue:
> 
> What are the things that are hanging from a line above the sphere.
> 
> The museum is well worth visiting.  It's emotionally draining, especially when you learn personal details about the victims and their families.



It was an art installation with lines criss-crossed along one side of the site. Enlarge your view to see the explanation.


----------



## Bunk

Here is the Westchester County 9/11 memorial called the rising.  It's located at the base of the Kensico Dam in Valhalla, NY.  The stones at the bottom contain the names of the 111 victims that were Westchester County residents. There are similar  memorials throughout the NYC area.


----------



## Bunk




----------



## Bunk




----------



## Bunk

This letter was leaning against Babe Ruth's memorial.   I removed Jake's last name in 3 places.


----------



## Bunk




----------



## Bunk




----------



## Bunk




----------



## Bunk

Here is a photo of the USS Slater,  a World War II destroyer escort that  saw service in the Pacific .  It's now  a museum in Albany.  Was in dry dock in Staten Island for repairs for a few weeks.  The Slater is making the trip on the Hudson back to Albany and  passed by Rockwood Park (just north of the Tappan Zee Bridge) around 5:00 pm this afternoon.The Slater was accompanied by two tug boats.  An article about the Slater is enclosed.


----------



## Bunk

The haze from the forest forest  in  the  West has reached the Hudson River.   About two hours before sunset  the sun became a bright red ball that was all that was visible in a sky of haze  
.


----------



## RNCollins

Bunk said:


> The haze from the forest forest  in  the  West has reached the Hudson River.   About two hours before sunset  the sun became a bright red ball that was all that was visible in a sky of haze
> .View attachment 26589View attachment 26596



Yes, we have been having amazing sunsets since the smoke from the west coast forest fires have arrived here in NY.


----------



## easyrider

RNCollins said:


> Yes, we have been having amazing sunsets since the smoke from the west coast forest fires have arrived here in NY.



Wow, I didn't realize the smoke from here ended up there. 

Bill


----------



## Bunk

The haze from the fires in the West cleared on Friday.  Since then, we have had perfect fall weather:  Brisk and sunny.
Some birds have started migrating south.  Ospreys are soaring.  Some hummingbirds are still around and haven't migrated yet.

Have the fires in the West been contained?


----------



## tonyg

easyrider said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the smoke from here ended up there.
> 
> Bill


Bill, you need to stop smoking.


----------



## Bunk

Hemp fields: Pine Island (Orange County New York).  Pine Island is a major onion producer thanks to its"black dirt" soil.

Now some farmers are shifting to hemp.
I don't know if you've ever driven by one, but I did the other day and the smell was so strong I thought there was a dead skunk on the road next to my car.  
I feel sorry for people that live or work near these fields.


----------



## WinniWoman

Bunk said:


> View attachment 26832
> View attachment 26833
> 
> Hemp fields: Pine Island (Orange County New York).  Pine Island is a major onion producer thanks to its"black dirt" soil.
> 
> Now some farmers are shifting to hemp.
> I don't know if you've ever driven by one, but I did the other day and the smell was so strong I thought there was a dead skunk on the road next to my car.
> I feel sorry for people that live or work near these fields.




My old neck of the woods!


----------



## Bunk

WinniWoman said:


> My old neck of the woods!



MaryAnn:  Have the leaves started to change color.  How about posting some  photos of the foliage .  There are just a few trees here that have patches of color.

Thanks


----------



## WinniWoman

Bunk said:


> MaryAnn:  Have the leaves started to change color.  How about posting some  photos of the foliage .  There are just a few trees here that have patches of color.
> 
> Thanks



Well right now I’m in Vermont and yes they are looking beautiful.


----------



## WinniWoman

Here’s some more from this weekend. VT and NH


----------



## Bunk

Have you seen the series Upload on Amazon Prime.
Well you don't have to die to experience this heavenly view:
It's Lake Mohonk Mountain House near New Paltz NY (Must be a guest or pay to hike on trails)


----------



## WinniWoman

Bunk said:


> Have you seen the series Upload on Amazon Prime.
> Well you don't have to die to experience this heavenly view:
> It's Lake Mohonk Mountain House near New Paltz NY (Must be a guest or pay to hike on trails)
> 
> View attachment 27241
> View attachment 27242



Very close to where I used to live! Been there a couple of times. It's so very awesome! The building and the scenery. Feels like you are in France! (Not that I have been to France. LOL!).

Pre COVID you still had to make reservations ($) to go there, whether just for the day to browse the grounds, or for a meal or to stay overnight, of course.


----------



## jme

If you're going to Mohonk, you'll need to seriously save up.  But yes, it would be be quite the unforgettable trip.






						Google Travel
					






					www.google.com
				





I just might be tempted to REPEAT the itinerary of post # 75,80  and  86 !!!! 
Both definitely unforgettable.


----------



## jme

OK, I'm going to add another super-fun destination in Nashville TN, and it's doable for Marriott folks because you can use Rewards Points.
It's especially fun at Thanksgiving because of the FEAST in the Grand Ballroom (life-sized ice sculptures and accompanying holiday music),
and also at Christmastime, for obvious reasons.

This is THE largest resort hotel in the world without a casino, and you could conceivably walk 1/4 mile from the front desk to the most distant room.
The hotel space exists in and around different atria, and each section is under the glass dome. It's a city under glass.
(Cascades atrium & Delta atrium----Reminds me of Robert Redford's movie "A River Runs Through It".)
The gardens in Delta alone are worth the trip.
We like a balcony room in Delta atrium... highest floor (5th floor I think) is a suite, next few down are regular rooms (floors 1-4).
Top notch resort hotel, and a unique experience for everybody in the family. 
There's simply nothing like it. First trip, it's a lot to take in----many just walk around with their mouths wide open in amazement. 
(National Harbor's Gaylord Hotel near Alexandria VA is similar, but it's far smaller.)

We literally get lost every time time we're there, and we've stayed at least 6 times over the past 12+ years.
There are several awesome restaurants of varying types, both dress-down casual or upscale fancy, and a huge Sports Bar which offers a full menu.
Some restaurants are inside the atria, and some are in other connected buildings off the atria (we laughingly call those the "suburbs").
There are several nice shops too. Some of the sidewalks are like pathways in the sky, looking down at the gardens & waterfalls,
the river, or some of the restaurants. Walkways, bridges, and escalators are everywhere, really a spectacle.

See link:
Click on each category, especially DINING to see what's available.





						Nashville Opryland Hotel Rooms | Gaylord Opryland Hotel Photos
					

View our Nashville Opryland hotel’s pictures to preview our state-of-the-art lobby, stunning atriums, spacious Opryland hotel rooms and acclaimed restaurants.




					www.marriott.com


----------



## Bunk

Hawk's Nest
(With permission of Lee Burns and The  Hudson Valley  in  Pictures)
This road is high above the Delaware River)


----------



## WinniWoman

Hawks nest is awesome. Another place near where I used to live.


----------



## Bunk

Goshen New Yor
Flags for Heroes


----------



## jme

Amen, brother!


----------



## Bunk

I bitch about Gov  Cuomo a lot but have to give him lots of credit for this biking and walking trail.   



> https://empiretrail.ny.gov/


----------



## Bunk

In honor of Veterans Day


----------



## easyrider




----------



## nerodog

Bunk said:


> In honor of Veterans Day
> View attachment 28442


Beautiful


----------



## Bunk

Where in NYS 









is this


----------



## Bunk

And where in NYS is this


----------



## RNCollins

Is that Rye Playland?


----------



## Bunk

RNCollins said:


> Is that Rye Playland?



That's right
do you remember which movie had shots of Rye Playland


----------



## RNCollins

Big.


----------



## RNCollins

Is the sculpture from the Pepsi Headquarters or from Storm King Art Center?

it also looks like you visited the Catskills or Adirondacks recently.


----------



## Bunk

RNCollins said:


> Is the sculpture from the Pepsi Headquarters or from Storm King Art Center?



The sculpture of a sailboat  is in Rye Town Park, which is adjacent to Rye Playland


----------



## Bunk

RNCollins said:


> it also looks like you visited the Catskills or Adirondacks recently.



The photos are from Lake Placid and the surrounding area. We are in Lake Placid now.  We are fortunate to visit at the peak of the foliage.  Weather  has  been  perfect.   The mountain  is Whiteface Mountain a/k/a Iceface Mountain when  the snow freezes to ice during the winter afternoons.


----------



## Pierham91

Loved our timeshare stay here in September....


----------



## easyrider

Bunk said:


> The photos are from Lake Placid and the surrounding area. We are in Lake Placid now.  We are fortunate to visit at the peak of the foliage.  Weather  has  been  perfect.   The mountain  is Whiteface Mountain a/k/a Iceface Mountain when  the snow freezes to ice during the winter afternoons.



Eventually, we would like to make it over to the east side for the autumn colors. The colors are nice here in the PNW but we have more evergreen trees that leafy.

Bill


----------



## marmite

JudyH said:


> Atlantic City Boardwalk



I got that one too, but only because I hovered over the photo and it gave me a clue. ac_boardwalk.jpg


----------



## chapjim

bluehende said:


> This is Iconic for me.  Maybe not so much for those that do not spend a lot of time in the mountains.



The Notch!!


----------



## JudyH

What state?  Which waterfall (extra credit)?


----------



## legalfee




----------



## Bunk

Lower Hudson Valley;  Nice to wake up to spinkling of  snow on the ground, sun shining and no need to shovel


----------



## Bunk

What street in NYC  am I on?  There are many plaques that are secured in the sidewalk as you can see in one of the photos.  Plaques are found in the sidewalk that runs 2 blocks


----------



## Bunk

This is the four largest skyscraper in NYC
Do you know what it's called


----------



## Bunk

These three statues are temporarily installed just south of Grand Central.
The sculptor is Jim Rennert.
Each statue is over 6 feet
The statue of the person with his finger to his mouth is called listen
Inner Dialogue is the statue of the person talking to his conscience.
The statue of the person looking at his watch is called Timing. (The pigeons are confirmation we are in NYC)

Do you know what this area is called?


----------



## jme

Can you get it based only on the first picture? 
....because the extra pics will give it away.
The first photo contains a famous landmark adjacent to another famous landmark.....
Can you name those?


----------



## artringwald

Here's one from the southern most tip of New Jersey.


----------



## easyrider

jme said:


> Can you get it based only on the first picture?
> ....because the extra pics will give it away.
> The first photo contains a famous landmark adjacent to another famous landmark.....
> Can you name those?
> 
> 
> View attachment 44247
> View attachment 44248
> View attachment 44249
> View attachment 44250
> View attachment 44251
> View attachment 44252
> View attachment 44253
> View attachment 44255
> View attachment 44254



Is this Philly ?

Bill


----------



## jme

easyrider said:


> Is this Philly ?
> Bill



Nope, it's actually Boston. 
In the first photo, landmark #1 is the *Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Memorial Bridge*, the world's widest 
cable-stayed bridge in the world,
which is adjacent to landmark #2, *TD Garden*, the site of the old "Boston Garden", which was and is the home 
of the Celtics (NBA basketball) and Bruins (NHL Hockey). 
You can see "GARDEN" written in yellow neon letters on the building on the left in the picture.
It was great fun to watch the throngs of people walking into the Garden in the evenings.
The Bruins had two games while we were there and the Celtics had one game. 
And the bridge at night is beautiful. 

We typically stay at Custom House when in Boston, but decided to be adventurous and use some Rewards Points, 
so we stayed 6 nights at the Marriott Courtyard Downtown/North Station this past Nov 5-11, 
and had an amazing top-floor view from our suite overlooking both---two of the four walls were full-glass windows, 
floor-to-ceiling and full lengths side-to-side. LONG window walls and very cool. 
Easy walk to the North End, practically across the street, where we dined nightly......a great location.
Another fantastic trip to Boston-----I lose count, but I think the 8th trip to our favorite big city in the last 10 years, 
something like that. 









						The Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Memorial Bridge |
					

The Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Memorial Bridge, part of The Big Dig Project in Boston, is one of the widest cable-stayed bridges in the world. The Bridge serves as the northern entrance to and exit from Boston. The Bridge is named after civil rights activist Lenny Zakim and the American...




					leonardpzakimbunkerhillbridge.org
				












						Boston Garden - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bunk

Brookgreen Gardens, Murrell's Inlet, SC.
(Near Myrtle Beach)


----------



## pedro47

A history lesson in pictures from a timeshare website. Outstanding!!!!


----------



## jme

Trying to revive this thread somewhat, since it's Fall and the East has been, and still is currently, in its characteristic splendor.
Some areas are past peak, but there are still some gorgeous places just now turning.
Frankly we live for Fall........we love nothing better than traveling at least twice a month from September to December, typically a big trip or two,
and a few long weekends scattered around.
I'll use several photos here because it's hard to celebrate Fall, even in one place, with a single pic.  I always like to show where we are, plus some of the various sights we saw.

I'll give a hint and say we're in a *Southern city*, which has been beautifully revitalized downtown and along the river which runs across the end of town,
perpendicular to Main Street.
There is a named park at the river, and there are two areas where there are falls. There are two beautiful bridges---one very short, but the other quite tall but stationary,
and reminiscent of a suspension bridge.  Ducks and geese are plentiful.
Main Street downtown is totally tree-lined and has "park benches" every couple of streets. Amazingly enough, there's plenty of parking along both sides of the street.
Main Street feels more like a "populated park" rather than a typical downtown area. The sidewalks are wide and beautifully separated from the street,
so as not to interfere with the shops and businesses. Everything is neat and clean, always well-kept, and they have thought of everything----nice-looking trash receptacles
and even painted arrows on the sidewalks as to the locations for public restrooms.

We happened to catch it this past weekend during the final "Saturday Street Market Festival" which happens every Saturday from April to the last one of October. 
It's a very big deal, and folks turn out en masse and enjoy every aspect of the various events----- performances, displays, art exhibitions, and all that goes with
municipal "happenings". Every shop or store is open and busy, and there are dozens of great restaurants and bars, as well as open areas used as street-side venues
for small musical events.
Have to say it's been 7-8 years since our last visit, but it was sooo much fun this time that we'll do it at least every other year.
We parked our vehicle when we checked in on Thursday, and only got back in it on Sunday when we left.....We walked everywhere, and really enjoyed strolling along
talking as we went to dinner each evening. The city is a "happy place", and we can't wait to go back.
There are mountains all around in close proximity, and the city itself has mostly rolling hills. Just beautiful.
































*and if anyone needs a restaurant list .......(LOL)*


----------



## DaveNV

I have no idea where you are, but it looks like a very nice town. "Southern City" doesn't offer a lot of help, so I'll take a wild guess, based on the fuzzy printing on the banner in the 8th picture:  Greenville, North Carolina.   

Dave


----------



## Brett

DaveNV said:


> I have no idea where you are, but it looks like a very nice town. "Southern City" doesn't offer a lot of help, so I'll take a wild guess, based on the fuzzy printing on the banner in the 8th picture:  Greenville, North Carolina.
> 
> Dave



more like Greenville_* SC*_


----------



## Glynda

Downtown Greenville, SC and the Reedy River Falls Park


----------



## DaveNV

Brett said:


> more like Greenville_* SC*_



Yeah, that's the one!  

(Full disclosure:  I initially had typed Raleigh, North Carolina, but then looked closer at the pictures, and thought Greenville was a better guess.  I forgot to change the state name. Oops.)

Dave


----------



## jme

VERY good guesses indeed.....

YES it's *Greenville SC*.......truly one of the more beautiful & fun cities we've visited in the last 5 years.
Of course it was also special to go back to Greenville because I went to Furman University---one of the most beautiful college campus settings anywhere.
And last weekend was Homecoming, and also reunions of years ending in a "2". We were too busy to participate in any of that, matter of fact didn't even visit the campus
because we wanted to stay downtown, but we did run across a ton of folks staying at the downtown Westin Poinsett Hotel, and we stayed for FREE using Marriott Rewards Points----it's a grand old hotel!!! (https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hote...ew/?scid=f2ae0541-1279-4f24-b197-a979c79310b0)

OTHER FAVORITE CITIES OF LATE INCLUDE:   (we love our timeshares, but we visit an equal number of, if not more, other non-timeshare places.....)

Asheville NC  ...Grove Park Inn....  https://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/asheville-grove-park?utm_source=gmblisting&utm_medium=organic
Charleston SC ....Church Street Inn, we own as timeshare......  https://www.choicehotels.com/south-carolina/charleston/ascend-hotels/sc628?mc=llgoxxpx
Woodstock VT .... Woodstock Inn.....  https://www.woodstockinn.com/
Bretton Woods NH ....Omni Mount Washington Resort......  https://www.historichotels.org/us/hotels-resorts/omni-mount-washington-resort-bretton-woods/

Boston MA .....Marriott Custom House.......
.................   https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hote...ew/?scid=f2ae0541-1279-4f24-b197-a979c79310b0

Williamsburg VA ......Marriott Manor Club at Ford's Colony.....
................  https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hote...ew/?scid=f2ae0541-1279-4f24-b197-a979c79310b0

Nashville TN ......Gaylord Opryland Hotel.......   https://www.marriott.com/en-us/hotels/bnago-gaylord-opryland-resort-and-convention-center/photos/

Highlands NC .....Old Edwards Inn....
................   https://www.oldedwardshospitality.com/old-edwards-inn-spa?utm_source=google my business&utm_medium=listing&utm_campaign=visit website

Pinehurst NC ......The Old Carolina Hotel......    https://www.pinehurst.com/accommoda...1673&utm_source=GMBlisting&utm_medium=organic
Hot Springs VA .....The Homestead.......   https://www.omnihotels.com/hotels/homestead-virginia
Lake Toxaway NC ....Greystone Inn........    https://greystoneinn.com/

Florence Italy ....Airbnb....amazing terrace was  private and only for OUR use.  (Don't drool on the pictures!) https://planetofhotels.com/en/italy/florence/terrace-heart-florence
Monterosso al Mare Italy ......Airbnb......   https://www.airbnb.it/rooms/8588653?source_impression_id=p3_1667355343_5XeR4IynvUujSzvk
Rome Italy .....Anantara Palazzo Naiadi Rome Hotel......WOW!!!!!!...........   https://www.anantara.com/en/palazzo-naiadi-rome


----------



## easyrider

jme said:


> Trying to revive this thread somewhat, since it's Fall and the East has been, and still is currently, in its characteristic splendor.
> Some areas are past peak, but there are still some gorgeous places just now turning.
> Frankly we live for Fall........we love nothing better than traveling at least twice a month from September to December, typically a big trip or two,
> and a few long weekends scattered around.
> I'll use several photos here because it's hard to celebrate Fall, even in one place, with a single pic.  I always like to show where we are, plus some of the various sights we saw.
> 
> I'll give a hint and say we're in a *Southern city*, which has been beautifully revitalized downtown and along the river which runs across the end of town,
> perpendicular to Main Street.
> There is a named park at the river, and there are two areas where there are falls. There are two beautiful bridges---one very short, but the other quite tall but stationary,
> and reminiscent of a suspension bridge.  Ducks and geese are plentiful.
> Main Street downtown is totally tree-lined and has "park benches" every couple of streets. Amazingly enough, there's plenty of parking along both sides of the street.
> Main Street feels more like a "populated park" rather than a typical downtown area. The sidewalks are wide and beautifully separated from the street,
> so as not to interfere with the shops and businesses. Everything is neat and clean, always well-kept, and they have thought of everything----nice-looking trash receptacles
> and even painted arrows on the sidewalks as to the locations for public restrooms.
> 
> We happened to catch it this past weekend during the final "Saturday Street Market Festival" which happens every Saturday from April to the last one of October.
> It's a very big deal, and folks turn out en masse and enjoy every aspect of the various events----- performances, displays, art exhibitions, and all that goes with
> municipal "happenings". Every shop or store is open and busy, and there are dozens of great restaurants and bars, as well as open areas used as street-side venues
> for small musical events.
> Have to say it's been 7-8 years since our last visit, but it was sooo much fun this time that we'll do it at least every other year.
> We parked our vehicle when we checked in on Thursday, and only got back in it on Sunday when we left.....We walked everywhere, and really enjoyed strolling along
> talking as we went to dinner each evening. The city is a "happy place", and we can't wait to go back.
> There are mountains all around in close proximity, and the city itself has mostly rolling hills. Just beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 67712
> View attachment 67709
> View attachment 67710
> View attachment 67711
> View attachment 67713
> View attachment 67714
> View attachment 67716
> View attachment 67717
> View attachment 67727
> View attachment 67728
> 
> *and if anyone needs a restaurant list .......(LOL)*



That looks like fun times too me.

Bill


----------

